# Stretches to make mounting a taller horse easier? And getting in shape for riding!



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Just exercise a little each day, focusing on abs (planks, situps, bicycling) thighs (squats, leg press, lunges) glutes (glute squeezes, leg curling, hip flexion) and calves (toe raises, heel squats, hiking/cycling)

Though you need to make sure you have a good warmup and cool down and drink enough water per day.


----------



## englishaqh (Jul 6, 2012)

I agree, look up some good exercises to do and practice them to help you with strengthening. Any kind of cross-training might help you as well. If you don't have access to gym equipment, maybe you could try running or biking? I'm not a fitness expert, but I am _tall like you. _I used to never be able to get up without a mounting block. It was so frustrating. I don't know if you are riding english or western, but if you are riding english, is there any way you could get access to a western saddle? If you can practice mounting with a western saddle and using the horn for support (that's how I learned how to mount easier) that would be awesome. Practice that for a little while, getting on and off with the western saddle (if possible for you). Then switch to english. If you don't have access to western equipment or if your horse will not accept a western saddle don't worry. Keep practicing your strengthening. You could maybe do some lunges and stuff on your stairs, practice putting your left leg up on the step and pushing yourself up. Try it with your right leg to have an even workout (it's the same thing as teaching your horse leads: you want to learn _both ways). _Like I said, I'm no fitness expert. But I hope that I am able to offer some advice. Also, when you are mounting, grab the horse's mane if possible and the back of the saddle, not the front of the saddle and the back, you don't want to lean on the saddle that much and have it slide around. My saddle fitter showed me a great way to mount as well. Stand next to your horse's neck, facing the same direction as your horse. Then turn around and face directly next to your horse but backwards. Put your leg in your stirrup. Then grab mane and the back of the saddle. Hop 1, 2, 3 inching closer to the saddle each time. Then hoist yourself up. I hope that some of my advice works for you, but regardless I wish you luck and I hope it goes well for ya! Don't get discouraged. Keep trying!


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

Look into yoga too - it really helped me become more flexible.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

I ride western, and usually have no problem getting on. He's just so tall! But today was actually a little easier, probably because we adjusted my sturrips AFTER I got on yesterday, because they were too short, and today they were already longer. So that could be it, plus I was wearing shorts lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ozarkmama (Jun 20, 2009)

How to Improve Hip Mobility | Mark's Daily Apple

This is a great website for hip mobility


----------



## englishaqh (Jul 6, 2012)

Oooh hahaa, sorry for my random assumption, you were probably like "why is this person just rambling on about how to use a western saddle. blarg." Hahaha. And that's really understandable, it is difficult!! Use your height to your advantage as well though.  happy rides!


----------

